# elddis rear light units



## 89449 (May 23, 2005)

Hi can anyone tell me where i can get a replacement rear light lens for my elddis autoquest 200 2004 i had a slight reversing mishap over easter hols should of listened to the co pilot shes always right


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Paul, Any decent motorfactors have them in their books, Steve


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello Paul

Try this site I visited there shop a few weeks ago and they had the full range of reflectors including yours http://www.east-coast-leisure.co.uk/shop.htm


----------

